# Looking for advice on my room...



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Bass traps or EQ*

ok, so I've got the pics of my strange nearly "cornerless" room... The only corner I don't have a pic of is the front L which has a double-door on it (the entrance to the HT room)...
Help with bass traps most appreciated! 
I've really learned a lot from another thread here and wonder how this tech could apply best in my room--especially how I might use/alter corner traps for best bass response.
Thanks :bigsmile: 
Phil


----------



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Bass traps or EQ*

Some corner wedge traps could work really well in that room. GIK Acoustics has their Tri-Traps, and you could easily (if you're handy with tools) build a frame and cut the right kind of fiberglass into triangles and stack them.

The corner behind the sub would be a good spot to treat with a floor-to-ceiling "pillar" wedge. Cover it in white fabric to match the walls and it will blend in. The corner behind the couch, where that little pine tree is sitting, would be another spot for a corner trap, maybe half-height to the top edge of the couch. 

And the scale could be off, but from the picture it looks like your mains are pretty far apart. Did you follow the manufacturer's guidelines for placement? Did you experiment to find where they produce a strong center image between the speakers, so you can "see" a person speaking or singing directly between them? Anyway, if you experimented and that's where they produce the best imaging, that's great. All speakers are different, and you have a wide room too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Phil... I started you a new thread so we wouldn't infringe on F1's thread... :T


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Bass traps or EQ*

Phil,



allredp said:


> Help with bass traps most appreciated!


That's a big room, so treating only the wall-wall corners is probably not enough for great results. Any WAF objection to more traps in the wall-ceiling corners?

--Ethan


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Bass traps or EQ*

Hey CyberBri,
Thanks for the input on the placement of the bass traps... Now to test the WAF waters!
As for the Front Speaker placements in my room, they probably are too wide actually, especially since I moved my sectional seating up 6". I'll check into that this weekend and see.
If I remember right the mains should be equi-distant between themselves and the seating right?
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Ethan,
What would a ceiling/wall corner treatment look like? 
Thanks so much for the help!
Phil


----------

